# Gastroscopy - Polypectomy



## aseneth (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a provider who states she did a Gastroscopy plus biopsy, polypectomy with cold biopsy forceps. Unsure which cpt code(s) to use.... 43239?? Any help is appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## kathleenw84 (Oct 25, 2012)

Not sure if you have already figured this out, but yes, it would be a 43239, though, if a photo protocol is available you may view exactly what she did to be sure.  Saying just a gastroscopy is a bit different of a term rather than the gastrointestinal endoscopy. (Billing for 6 years at GI office).


----------

